
Educating the Chinese for Security - pforret
https://blog.forret.com/2019/12/24/educating-the-chinese-for-security/
======
pforret
" _So I will educate any Chinese visitors on this domestic humanitarian issue,
probably soon get banned by the Great Chinese Firewall, and as such also
improve my website’s security, since I will be banned for Chinese hackers
too._ "

Using geolocation and Google Translate for protest and security.

